# How do you breed pearl gouramis?



## Dez (Oct 25, 2005)

i was just wondering how you breed pearl gouramis e.g what are the requirements
whats the difficulty 
what size do they have 2 be etc
any imformation would be apreciative. Thanks


----------



## PaulInKingston (Dec 4, 2005)

Breeding is relatively simple. Adult males are easy to distinguish from the females by their deep red-orange coloration on the throat and breast. Another clue is the dorsal fin which is longer and more pointed on the male than the female. When ready to spawn the female will have a much plumper body than the male.

Prior to breeding the pair should be conditioned by feeding them live or frozen brine shrimp and worms. Water in the breeding tank should be reduced to a level of about six inches. Provide plenty of floating plants and raise the water temperature to approximately 80 degrees. The male will build a bubble nest, after which spawning will take place beneath it. When spawning the male wraps his body around the female who will release hundreds of eggs.

The eggs float to the surface where the male will tend them felicitously until they hatch. After the eggs have been laid the female may be removed, as her role is complete. After about four days the fry will be free swimming and the male should be removed. Feed the fry liquid food or infusoria culture several times a day. Freshly hatched (or frozen) brine shrimp may be offered at about two weeks of age. Fine flake foods may be offered once they are approximately one month old. Water changes should be performed every two to three days. As the fry grown larger they should be distributed between several tanks to reduce lethal build up of wastes. Poor growth or sudden loss of fry is often due to excessive waste.


----------



## Z Man (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes that is all fine. BUT! You will mostl likely NOT get any fry in a community tank. They shoud be all alone in their own tank.


----------

